# Marlin 336 in .35 Rem



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

I am considering purchasing a used Marlin 336 lever action in .35 Remington. This rifle in particular is in OK-Good shape. I have two questions.

1. The purchase price is $250- Is this reasonable for a well used, not abused model in this chambering?
2. What are the ballistics of the .35 Remington and how available is the ammo?

This rifle is not the kind of rifle that I normally like, however I have always wanted a lever action 30-30 or similar.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

If you don't buy it, let me know where it's at.

the .35 Rem is a better brush gun than the .30-30.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Nate that is about an average price for the gun. It is a fine lever and a classic to boot! Field and Stream just did a piece on used guns and this fall well within the price range. Not a bad round for moderate range shooting.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Yep, the 35 Rem. is one of the better woods ctgs. that's out there. You can also load it up with .357Mag. pistol bullets for plinkin' and varmits. Here's a link for ya':
http://www.leverguns.com/articles/fryxell/35_remington.htm
" I've heard the .35 denigrated for having a muzzle velocity of "only 2100 fps" and lots of bullet drop/drift at 300-400 yards. Usually, this criticism comes from some bright-eyed over-zealous newbie, citing chapter and verse from the latest ballistic tables, showcasing whatever golly-gee-whizbang magnum came out that week (eventually these kids usually learn that its more fun to learn how to hunt than it is to sit around a recite ballistics tables). The gunshop graybeards, you know, the ones whose hunting knives are worn down from years of gutting and re-sharpening, tend not to worry over such stuff. Experience taught them long ago that most hunting opportunities come inside of 150 yards and that success often depends on being able to respond quickly, accurately and forcefully. At 75-100 yards, wind drift and bullet drop can pretty much be ignored. What matters is marksmanship, shot selection, and bullet construction (mass, diameter and expansion behavior). These are things that don't tend to be found in ballistics tables. While the tabulated numbers tend to get overshadowed by the latest magnum du jour, the .35 Remington gives the hunter exactly the tools needed for the job. The rest is up to the hands holding the gun."

:beer:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

TN Frank,

You said a mouthfull there. Bullet selection and shot placement are the most important that is for sure. But I would have to dissagree about the wizzbang new magnum of the week comment. In my hunting career I have shot just as many game animals at 200-350 yards as I have at 100 and under but thats just what has been presented to me. I can say that I have never lost or just wounded an animal everything has been killed and retrieved. I also shoot accurately and enjoy hunting with the wizzbang magnums they happen to be the .300 and .338 RUMS. But those are just what I like to shoot. I feel that most of all a person should choose a rifle and caliber on the basis of comfort and capability. The rifle should fit comfortably and the person should be capable to shoot it acurately and often to become proficient with it. No matter what the rifle is and not matter what caliber it is a .35 Remington or the newest wizzbang magnum of the week! Just my opinion.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

LOL, I wish I'd have said all that but it's a quote from the web site that I put the link to. :wink:


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks all. I purchased this gun today, boy is it alot of fun. Have always wanted a nice little lever gun since I was a teenager. Some things I observed. 
1 .Acccuracy was OK. I only tried 2 kinds of factory loads, one grouping about 5in at 100yds the other about 4in. Keep in mind tho that this was with iron sights. I suspect with scope (which will never be put on) and good ammo I could get into the 2in range.
2. Recoil was a little stouter than I had anticipated, although certainly not prohibitive. I was basing this on a friends 30-30 lever that I have shot a few times.
3. This gun is just plain fun!!!


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

For woods hunting a good Williams Peep sight with matching gold dot front sight is great and it doesn't mess up the lines of the rifle like a scope would. Congrats on the purchase, have fun and shoot safely.

:beer:


----------

